# MY OLD COWBOY SAYIN`



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Never approch a horse from the back, a bull from the front, OR a fool from any directoin


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

HeHeHe!


----------

